# Some pictures from Guilin, China



## davet4 (Mar 13, 2013)

This was my second outing for my new 5D MKIII, Still getting used to the camera....  this time in Guilin, China
Any comments, suggestions greatfully received.


----------



## AdamF (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice photos.

I want to go there some day because the scenery looks very interesting.

A few questions.

Are most things expensive there ?

I like to travel independently vs. a tour group. Other than the language barrier problems, would I be able to arrange everything on my own beforehand and after I get there ?

How many days in the area do you recommend ?

Thanks.


----------



## bbb34 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Some advertising in Guilin*

In general, local products are about 10 times cheaper in China when compared to the west, but you have to bargain. Without negotiation, you will pay at least 10 times more, so more or less as much as things cost in the west. With good negotiation skills, foreigners will be able to fix the price somewhere in the middle, which should be fair enough for both sides. Only few places know price tags, like super markets. Western products are significantly more expensive than in the west due to import taxes. If not, they are most likely fake.

It is difficult to move in China without the help of a local. You probably cannot read, and understand Chinese, and you are not allow to drive without a Chinese driving license.
Best thing probably is to hire a local guide. Even though they always get on my nerves, they can arrange things that are otherwise out of reach for you. I would negotiate with a few to probe the prices. And I wouldn't pay (the full amount) upfront.

cu,
bbb


----------

